# If you could only watch one movie for the rest of your life, what would it be?



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

All the Nolan hate in this section has caught the attention of a very angry witch with a crush on Christian Bale and she curses everyone in the theatre section. As a punishment, you're only allowed to watch one movie for the rest of your life. Any time you play a movie or go to the theater, while everyone else around you sees what movie it actually is, you just see the same movie.

So what movie would it be? Porn is not an acceptable answer. Remember, you're being punished.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

*American Beauty*


P.S. party foul, how can you neglect to answer your own question, nympho?


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

The Fellowship of the Ring :3

That film, beyond any doubt that's in my mind whatsoever ~

Also, felt the need to post this again given the little nod to Nolan in your OP, Jena,

*Gordon's son:* _Why's he running, Dad?_ 
*James Gordon:* _Because we have to chase him._ 
*Gordon's son:* _He didn't do anything wrong._ 
*James Gordon:* _Because he's the troll Naruto Forums deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll neg him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our troll. He's a silent guardian, an annoying little fuck. A Tetra Knight._


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> *American Beauty*
> 
> 
> P.S. party foul, how can you neglect to answer your own question, nympho?



I'd go with _Groundhog Day_.

I'm not trying to be cute. I just really fucking like that movie.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2012)

it's a good movie

I don't know I have to think about this one for a minute


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Nah Bart, Tetra isn't a troll. He is simply a cerebral narcissist with antisocial tendencies, primarily caused by his narcissism. Let's not turn this into a thread about bashing *ONE OF OUR OWN*.

Tetra


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

That's a tough one indeed. I have a couple that come to mind, but the first that did was _Back to the Future_.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 3, 2012)

The Pain Olympics, did I win?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2012)

probably Lost in Translation

but that's still an iffy choice.  I know it's pretty much everything that I personally love out of storytelling, and not just in the cinematic format.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> I'd go with _Groundhog Day_.
> 
> I'm not trying to be cute. I just really fucking like that movie.



Solid choice. Groundhog Day is a great drama/comedy/romance film because it embraces all of the aspects that make life beautiful.



Parallax said:


> it's a good movie
> 
> I don't know I have to think about this one for a minute




Don't think about it, just answer with what comes to mind first.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Nah Bart, Tetra isn't a troll. He is simply a cerebral narcissist with antisocial tendencies, primarily caused by his narcissism. Let's not turn this into a thread about bashing *ONE OF OUR OWN*.
> 
> Tetra



Haha well that sort of makes things a bit clearer 

Tetra


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 3, 2012)

Fuck. I was totally going to do the Groundhog Day joke.

But seriously, Groundhog Day rules.


*Edit:* Otherwise, probably either the 1st or 3rd LOTR film. The Prestige is seemingly one of Nolan's more forgotten films, but it's pretty great.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2012)

That would be some kind of Hell right there.

Can't and won't choose any. Even if I picked an awesome movie, it would eventually get tedious. Might even be better to pick a _bad_ movie, since I'd probably learn to like it  due to low expectations rather than a great movie that will eventually get worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

Probably The Matrix. It's my most seen film ever and I've yet to get bored by it. Eventually I'd rip my eyes out though.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah the Matrix; that's in my top #3 :WOW


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Suicide kings


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

There's no way I could watch a LOTR movie over and over for the rest of my life.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 3, 2012)

First thing that came to mind was Hard Boiled so i'll go with that.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Parallax said:


> probably Lost in Translation
> 
> but that's still an iffy choice.  I know it's pretty much everything that I personally love out of storytelling, and not just in the cinematic format.




Good call. Personally, the film holds great value to me. Having moved back and forth to and from new cities as a teen, as an adult I found myself living in San Antonio. When I first got here, HBO was playing the film in my hotel, and it was hard not to relate. In my own journal entries/poetry, I used the phrase "Bored in Japan" a great deal at the time. I was in a new place, which was filled with excitement, but I felt much like ScarJo and Murray's characters. Bored in Japan, and just the movie as a whole hold so much symbolism to me...


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2012)

Raja Hindustani

I've seen it 34 times and I still love it, I'm sure that I could keep on watching that movie for the rest of my life.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

It's not even close to being one of my favorite movies, but every time I'm packing my luggage to and from Hawaii to San Francisco or vice versa I always watch *50 First Dates*. Maybe cuz I don't really need to pay attention while I'm packing my clothes. So that's around 3 times a year. And I've lived in Hawaii for 6 years. 

So I pick that one cuz I guess


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Kuya, as one pothead to another, stop smoking so much dope.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2012)

Going to choose my favourite film of all time, out of personal sentiment.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZJUgsZ56vQ[/YOUTUBE]




Second to that would be this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMKm-PpD8Aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Varg (Aug 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Raja Hindustani
> 
> I've seen it 34 times and I still love it, I'm sure that I could keep on watching that movie for the rest of my life.





@topic  

In Bruges . Simply loved that movie's humor and subtlety


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 3, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> Going to choose my favourite film of all time, out of personal sentiment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



About the Scandinavian version of "Le the Right One In." How is it in comparison to the US version dude? It's on Netflix, I just haven't gotten around to watching it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdh4dXfhvls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

That's good for a laugh, a single beautiful moment. Can you not think of anything with the power to move or shake-up your very being?

If not, then I pity you.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 3, 2012)

Seriously? You didn't pick up the sarcasm, even with the smiley? 

And I've already posted in this thread.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2012)

Terminator 2 would be my pick.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

No, because I've been up for like 40 hours lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2012)

I have no idea.  Too hard to choose.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2012)

None. I hardly watch a movie more than once.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 3, 2012)

Blade Runner


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> About the Scandinavian version of "Le the Right One In." How is it in comparison to the US version dude? It's on Netflix, I just haven't gotten around to watching it.



I say LtROI is more subtle than LMI, which I suppose is more cerebral. I also prefer its visual cinematography over LMI's.

And LtROI has fantastic music.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Kuya, as one pothead to another, stop smoking so much dope.



but I love that movie


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2012)

A Serbian Film?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 3, 2012)

Mean Girls


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Mean Girls


You actually reminded me that I still need Parent Trap for fap material.  :S


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 3, 2012)

Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 3, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Big Trouble in Little China.



This pretty much wins the thread.


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2012)

Someone gave this thread a one star rating, and I think I know who it was.

It's the witch I mentioned in the OP.

I don't want to alarm anyone, but I think that I may be God. It appears that I have the ability to create life.

Which also means that this curse will likely happen, so I hope your sold on your choices.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

Ready to begin holy wars at your will, Jena.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2012)

Some unsung hero must have given it 5 stars


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

No need to thank me.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No need to thank me.



We both know it wasnt


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

Prove it.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Prove it.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 4, 2012)

maybe Harry Potter & the Half blood Prince, I don't think I watched it properly, so I probably won't get tired of it too soon.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 4, 2012)

Goodfellas


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 4, 2012)

Enter The Dragon. 70's cool concentrate.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Big Trouble in Little China.



I can't let this post go without a quote. 

What a film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd have to say Die Hard. It's not my favorite movie of all time, but it has a little bit of everything to have re-watchability(if that's a word).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 4, 2012)

Aliens came to mind first for me. Not my favorite movie of all time but it had the best mix of comedy, action and suspense of all the movies in my top ten and if I'm only going to watch one movie for the rest of my life I want it to be balanced.


----------



## Violence (Aug 4, 2012)

Spirited Away


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 4, 2012)

Karate Kid.


----------

